# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Dosing Pipette - Syringe



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I was looking around Rite Aid (similar to Long's Drugs) and found this cool looking syringe ($1.99) for dosing Flourish Excel for my nano. This thing is perfect for taking out anywhere between 1ml-10ml exactly. It even comes with a cool gadget (white funnel thing), that you plug into your bottle, flip the bottle upside down, and use the syringe to withdraw a specific amount of liquid. 

















I think I'll use this for dosing Excel and prime for now on! No more drippy caps and measuring out 1ml based on lines on a cap for me.









-John N.


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

I just bought one of those.. of course it's to dose my kid's amoxicillan for strep.. but I have the latest in gear I guess


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I use to use one all the time with the Flourish line of ferts when I used them. I added a piece of air hose to the tip. But you have to adjust the amount according to the length of the air hose but it worked great for getting down in the bottom of the bottles.

Hawk


----------

